# Como hacer un Generador ?



## mikel17 (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola a todos..

Bueno vengo en esta ocasion a que me den algunas ideas con un proyecto que me dejaron en la escuela 

Se trata de hacer un generador que me haga prender 6 led's con ayuda del viento.. Es decir un generador Eolico 
Estuve pensando hacerlo con algunos imanes, bobinas, etc..

Uno de mis problemas esta en los calculos.. no se mucho de como calcular el calibre las vueltas que le tengo que dar alas bobinas la longitud y todo eso.. 

Espero alguien me ayude cuanto antes u.u


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Por que no hacerlo con un motor DC grande y le adaptas una helice, lo anclas a un mastil alto y lo pones a donde le de mas aire. Luego el voltaje que obtengas lo almacenas con unos capacitores y luego la regulas para los leds.

Saludos.


----------



## mikel17 (Ago 16, 2009)

el problema es que el Mini - Aerogenerador (digamoslo asi) no tiene que ser tann grande.. y aparte no debo usar nada de motores. Es algo chico para generar algo de .. nose 12 voltios pongamosle para unos cuantos Led.
Una vez hecho el proyecto.. el prof. vendra y pondra un ventilador delante de mi helice y eso tiene que ser suficiente para prender los Led. Si no los prende pues.. Cero U.u
Me dejo entender un poco mejor ahora?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Una idea

YouTube - Construccion de Generador Eolico casero

Y aquí lo que vas a tener que adaptar a lo que necesitas

YouTube - @ Como Hacer 1 Alternador Casero


Suerte y saludos.


----------



## mikel17 (Ago 16, 2009)

esos videos me sirvieron de mucho =) 

pero como hago con lo de las vueltas :S no se cuantas vueltas me podran dar el valor que quiero pa prender mis leds ..

por eso queria saber si hay alguna formula o algo para ver eso ..


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Las formulas me marean, yo que vos, iria a prueba y error. Como para empezar, con alambre calibre 21, aseguras una buena corriente (1A), intenta con 50 vueltas, 100, 150...
Las vueltas completas determinan el voltaje al final de la bobina. has una relacion, si con determinada velocidad del motor y "x" vueltas de alambre tengo "x" volts, con "x" vueltas tendre... Una regla de tres simple.

A experimentar!.


----------



## mikel17 (Ago 16, 2009)

pues si.. Solo queda intentarr hasta que me lige ojala no queme muchos leds  

estuve buscando formulas y vi que el flujo magnetico del iman tambien influye. como mido el flujo magnetico de un iman ? se puede? o cuando me venden el iman me dicen cuanto flujo tiene? (cosa que no creo.. )


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Aqui hay información de como medirlo, pero me dio mucha flojera leerlo.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/14731246/Campo-Magnetico-de-un-Iman-permanente

Para no quemar los leds, puedes armarte el regulador de voltaje. Supongo que tienes el conocimiento necesario como para armarte esta etapa ¿no?.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 17, 2009)

No te compliques con flujos y formulas!, toma un motor paso a paso unipolar y rectificalo, de ahi pones un capacitor, un regulador 7805 y los leds  con sus respectivas resistencias...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No te compliques con flujos y formulas!, toma un motor paso a paso unipolar y rectificalo, de ahi pones un capacitor, un regulador 7805 y los leds  con sus respectivas resistencias...



Lo tiene que hacer con un dinamo casero, yo le dije casi lo mismo pero con un motor DC común y corriente.

la tiene facil, solo tiene que trabajar bien.

Saludos.


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 17, 2009)

excelentes videos ...

encontre este que esta mas completo y con mejor apariencia...

YouTube - @ Como Hacer 1 Molino Eolico Casero

o si quieres asombrar a tu maestro arma el del siguiente video...

YouTube - Una centrale eolica domestica

aca hay mas del ultimo:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hard-Drive-Parts-Generator-and-Theory-Tester/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Windbelt-from-hard-drive-voice-coil-and-magnets/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Windbelt-Redux--21st-Century-Micro-Power-Generatio/

comparte las fotos del proyecto terminado y si se puede un video...

saludos...


----------



## beltran (Ago 19, 2009)

interesante lo que haces ami tamien me dejaron hacer un generador estoy en proceso pero tengo problemas con el flujo y o puedo generar la tension que quiero pero me dejaron que lo arme con bobinas y no con motor si alguien sabe como hacerlo aporten unas ideas muchas gracias


----------



## mikel17 (Ago 19, 2009)

Denuevo por aca disculpen la demora.. 

Bueno hoy me toco el Curso del proyecto este y todos empezaron a armar su generador..

Yo empeze por enrrollar las bobinas, enrolle 2 (les di 200 vueltas con alambre calibre 21) y al agitar los imanes Rapidamente(haciendo de helice)  entre las bobinas la tension que me media no llegaba ni a 100mV .. Con esa tension no puedo prender nada.. y necesito algo de 4 o 5 Voltios..

Ustedes creen que con el helice moviendolo con ayuda del aire pueda votarme mas tension? o estare conectando mal los polos Norte y Sur de las bobinas? o necesito dar mas vueltas? =S 

Ayudenme porfas que me queda poco tiempo..


----------

